# Possible new Haunted House



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll be meeting with some folks either Thursday or Friday evening to discuss $ for my help with a new Haunt they would like to open (just minutes down the rd. I might add). 
We'll see where this goes...not holding my breath, but you never know.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sounds pretty sweey. Be sure to keep us posted on it.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Good luck Jeff. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

yes jeff ditto on the good lucks. Definately keep us posted.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Good luck, Jeff. Hope it works out. Just be careful not to stretch yourself too thin come October.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the thoughts, like I said, not holding my breath.

I do give them credit for getting it together now instead of thinking about in Aug.

Yep Dean, you're right. We discussed that part already on the phone. 
I think the term "consultant" is more where I'm going with this. Though I don't have a problem helping with their set design during the spring and summer (but that would be extra! LoL)


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds good FE. I hope all goes your way!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Keep us posted.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I like that you are not holding your breath. Holding your breath too long could to someting really serious happening to you, and we like you to much to risk not seeing on the forum any more. So good luck, but definitely don't hold your breath.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

scareme said:


> I like that you are not holding your breath. Holding your breath too long could to someting really serious happening to you, and we like you to much to risk not seeing on the forum any more. So good luck, but definitely don't hold your breath.


That being said, glad you didn't say that I should, due to bad breath! 

Well, I have one gentleman stopping by between 4 and 5 this evening.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, that sounds like fun. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Can't think of anyone who deserves the chance more than you Jeff. I hope it pays a fortune.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Break legs, man!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

And spines. Definitely spines.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So far, nothing but ideas. The owner of the property still has leg work to do as far as township and what loop holes she thinks she gets on insurance (farm land) she thinks she'll be covered on her existing policy...I seriously doubt that.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, people don't realize all that's involved...

If they want to do enough, they'll find a way.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Haunt Consultant, that would be a sweet deal. Hope it works out for you Jeff!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If this person as never run a business before or had to deal with the rules governing dealing with the public saftey, not to mention permits, codes, inspections, taxes and fees. They are in for something a lot more scary then a haunt. Just be careful Jeff.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Years ago I had a guy who owned a few Tanning Salons who wanted me to design a Haunt for him....he turned out to be a flake...never happened....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

FE, was there any follow up on this idea?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I haven't heard back from anyone at this point.


----------

